# Someone mentioned a great website for Hyatt Resales...



## Present (Jan 26, 2006)

A while back someone mentioned a great site for Hyatt resales, some how my bookmark has disappeared.  Does any one know which one I'm talking about?


----------



## CaliDave (Jan 26, 2006)

I know that Seth Nock specializes in High end timeshares. Hyatt being one of them
Email him at sethnock@hotmail.com


----------



## CMF (Jan 26, 2006)

*I think Seth Nock sells Hyatt.*

Seth's Listings 

He only has one listing right now on his site.  But he may be able to find you the deal of a lifetime.  

Good Luck.

Charles


----------



## Present (Jan 28, 2006)

Thanks everyone but it was not Seth.  It was a website, not a specific realtor.    It was an old thread and I've gone back quite aways so maybe it was on the old board.  I will keep looking!


----------



## Present (Jan 28, 2006)

Ahh, guess I won't be looking for it in the old hotel-based archives because there isn't one!


----------



## Seth Nock (Jan 28, 2006)

I think the website has been shut down. 

Point Values 
Season 3-Bedroom 2-Bedroom 1-Bedroom Studio 
Diamond Season 2950 Points 2200 Points 1450 Points 750 Points 
Platinum Season 2680 Points 2000 Points 1320 Points 680 Points 
Gold Season 2520 Points 1880 Points 1240 Points 640 Points 
Silver Season 1880 Points 1400 Points 920 Points 480 Points 
Bronze Season 1730 Points 1300 Points 870 Points 430 Points 
Copper Season 1460 Points 1100 Points 740 Points 360 Points 
Mountain Season 270 Points 200 Points 130 Points 70 Points 

Split Week Points Chart 
Season 3-Bedroom 2-Bedroom 1-Bedroom Studio 
 Weekend | Mid-Week Weekend | Mid-Week Weekend | Mid-Week Weekend | Mid-Week 
Diamond Season 1770 | 1180 1320 | 880 870 | 580 450 | 300 
Platinum Season 1600 | 1080 1200 | 800 800 | 520 400 | 280 
Gold Season 1500 | 1020 1120 | 760 740 | 500 380 | 260 
Silver Season 1220 | 660 920 | 480 620 | 300 300 | 180 
Bronze Season 1170 | 560 880 | 420 590 | 280 290 | 140 
Copper Season 1000 | 460 760 | 340 520 | 220 240 | 120 
Mountain Season 190 | 80 140 | 60 90 | 40 70 Points 


Interval International Exchanges for Hyatt Vacation Club

The following table indicates the number of Hyatt Vacation Club points required to effect an exchange in the Interval International network of resorts.


Time 3-Bedroom 2-Bedroom 1-Bedroom Studio 
Red Time 1730 Points 1300 Points 870 Points 430 Points 
Yellow Time 1460 Points 1100 Points 740 Points 360 Points 
Green Time 1060 Points 800 Points 540 Points 260 Points


----------



## Kal (Jan 28, 2006)

You can find quite a bit of info on Hyatt *here*.


----------



## Floridaski (Jan 30, 2006)

*Try this for Hyatt*

This is a specific realtor, but I have used him for a resale that saved me thousands of dollars.  He is good, the web site is http://www.timeshare-keywest.com/ 

Check your private e-mail, I shared some details with you.  Hyatt is very good about taking care of their owners.  So, it depends are where you want to go and what you want to do with your timeshare.  Key West Beach House is a VERY good buy, a great vacation and you should be able to get enough points to use at any Hyatt property.  For example, you can very easily trade your points for Beaver Creek or Breckenridge Main Street Station.  You must understand how the system works, stay on top of your points - but it does NOT work if you do not miss your windows.  I own Hyatt - but I would suggest caution, because the program is complicated.  They have really tried to keep everyone happy - the people who want to go the same unit, same week, every year, but it can also float and you can deposit in II.  Not for the novice timesharer - but a great program if you really know what you want.


----------

